

Vodka blamed for high death rates in Russia - r0h1n
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25961063

======
iliaznk
That's so stupit and hypocritical: the most addictive and dangerous substance
is easily accessible while weed or something else is criminal.

------
johnmertic
Well shut the front door! Alcohol blamed on death? Would never have guessed
that...

